# Nismo 350Z Wheels



## Nismo30 (Oct 4, 2003)

I have the Silver and the Bronze Nismo 350Z Wheels in stock at Tom Peacock Nissan, Houston,TX. $575.00 retail each.
16lbs each vs. 26lbs OEM stock


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I found them $55 bucks cheaper
ABC Nissan 1-800-373-1066


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

got any pics of these wheels????


----------



## Nismo30 (Oct 4, 2003)

Please PM this person? And if you are a shop you must be approved before you can sell anything on this forum. 

Nissan Z Moderator, Sponderider


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

RED350Z said:


> *got any pics of these wheels???? *


If you are referring to me, I'am not selling I'am just passing on info that may help someone else


----------



## Nismo30 (Oct 4, 2003)

gotcha, sorry!


----------

